# on demand team member?



## anakinskywalker (Jun 1, 2021)

hi! i’ve been meaning to change my schedule for awhile and my team lead reached out to me today since she knows i’ve been wanting to, she told me that i could be an on demand team member. basically can have my set schedule of 3 days and that out of those days if a shift pops up i am able to cover it if i want. i wanted to see if anyone else has done this and how exactly it works? and if i’m required to pick up every shift thats posted? she told me i would receive a text for shifts and i can take them if i want.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2021)

You have to work at least 1 shift of 4 hours in 6 weeks.








						MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 1, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You have to work at least 1 shift of 4 hours in 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO Target allows "On-Demand" to make the turnover rate look artificially low.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 1, 2021)

@Formina Sage @commiecorvus merge pls


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> IMHO Target allows "On-Demand" to make the turnover rate look artificially low.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 1, 2021)

The more I think about this, the more appealing it becomes...especially given the complete dumpster fire my store has become in the last month.


----------



## RedRevolution (Jun 2, 2021)

Is there a limit to the number of ODTMs?  Our store stopped accepting ODTMs because supposedly we have too many already.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd be all over this just to get the discount!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> Is there a limit to the number of ODTMs?  Our store stopped accepting ODTMs because supposedly we have too many already.


No official limit, but I could see how having too many would make scheduling difficult. Team engagement would probably suffer too.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 2, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> Is there a limit to the number of ODTMs?  Our store stopped accepting ODTMs because supposedly we have too many already.





Yetive said:


> No official limit, but I could see how having too many would make scheduling difficult. Team engagement would probably suffer too.


Corporate advices stores to not put more than 10% of its TM workforce as ODTMs.


----------



## RedRevolution (Jun 3, 2021)

Recently, our store has been experiencing very high voluntary turnover.  People moving to greener pastures, looking for more and consistent hours, and school reasons.  We must have hit the 10% cap and therefore the many people that wanted to go on OD are giving their two week notices instead.  I also think part of this was triggered after the reviews were handed out.

Target really planted the seeds for this by giving low and inconsistent hours during Q1 & Q2 and now many TMs and TLs have moved on or are in the process of.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 3, 2021)

^^ my store. I think once the pandemic was considered "over" for all intents and purposes with the loosening of mask requirements and general opening up, TLs and TMs who stuck it out all last year are ready to move on.

The front end alone has been absolutely gutted not to mention the entire closing team. Yikes.

I haven't heard that OD has been an option for any of them though so it would be nice if it was at least floated....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 3, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> OD has been an option for any of them though


One of the catches of ODTM offers is that they have to be considered in good standing and a high performer.


----------



## RedRevolution (Jun 3, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ my store. I think once the pandemic was considered "over" for all intents and purposes with the loosening of mask requirements and general opening up, TLs and TMs who stuck it out all last year are ready to move on.
> 
> The front end alone has been absolutely gutted not to mention the entire closing team. Yikes.
> 
> I haven't heard that OD has been an option for any of them though so it would be nice if it was at least floated....


We must work at the same store lol.  Gutted or non-existent front end, flex, closing, and GM.  Don't have many ETLs or TLs left either.  Not sure how the store stays open still.  The remaining TMs all wonder why we are still sticking around when others are running for the exits.  It's not that store has unfriendly leadership or drama and yet turnover remains high even by retail standards.


----------



## spotlessmind (Jun 5, 2021)

Something to consider if you have a bunch of vacation and sick hours accumulated.  A way to use them and not loose them when you quit


----------

